# Looking to escape down south and celebrate NYE in Orlando



## Klyn (Dec 2, 2018)

HEY!

We're looking to escape the cold Northern winter. We'd love to celebrate New Years Eve someplace warm for a change! December 29/18 to January 5/19. 2 adults + 2 kids = 2 bedrooms, please. Kids want to go to Universal, so the Orlando area would be best.

Thanks so much!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 2, 2018)

It's helpful to list the dates that you are looking for.


----------



## Klyn (Dec 2, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> It's helpful to list the dates that you are looking for.


Doh! Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Klyn (Dec 8, 2018)

No longer looking! Thanks.


----------

